# 2500 miles, lapped the ring, gets back to England......



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

Then this happened getting a letter from the post office as there wasn't enough postage on it





















Gutted isnt the word TBH. Was at a small junction and the guy came around in his Cmax straight into me FFS. He came over and asked if i was ok. After kicking my door open as it was jammed i told him to check his kids where fine 

Drivers door had to be kicked open for me to get out and i smashed my head against the window. Really bad neck and back pain now as seems ive twisted something 

Water can get in to the car so got a cover over the car now untill the chap comes to assess it monday morning. Hes admitted fault and ive a witness to say that aswell so all good.

Think it will be written off due to this i found when i got the totally bend back door open 



















1 bent sill 

Ill be gutted if its wrote off - no idea what to replace it with either 

Such a shame after a great trip aswell but at least ive a nice temp car from the Insurance a 118D BMW 










Got to see a medical chap next week aswell about my injuries


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

You putting an injury claim in?


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

I am actually hurt believe it or not having a fair few issues with my neck and back and can feel a muscle out of place so his insurance have made me a appointment with a medical chap about it


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Sorry for the smack and health dude.
They say most accidents happen within 3 miles of your own home.
I did lands end to john o groats on motorbike in very short time... no issues even with torrential rain on the mountains with mud running of the hills in pitch black.
Got to home town and less than 2 miles from my front door and i just escaped been wiped out by senior citizen in her old fiesta on a roundabout.
You just never know.


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

I know got in at about 1am went to bed then got up 10 ish and this happened on my way back i live just of the road in the picture :lol:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

im trying to work out which part of chester your from :lol: im sure i have even seen your vec at one point :lol:


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

kev, you are a hero lol. hope its nothing serious matey, metals easier to replace than body parts lol


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

RIP facelift C 

Glad to hear it's not too bad injury wise, could have been a whole lot worse.


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

dont forget to drive the beemer 'like a rental' :lol:


----------



## john2garden (Nov 16, 2006)

Ninja59 said:


> im trying to work out which part of chester your from :lol: im sure i have even seen your vec at one point :lol:


Either Upton or Wessie Park for me??


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

Ninja59 said:


> im trying to work out which part of chester your from :lol: im sure i have even seen your vec at one point :lol:


pm sent 


hoikey said:


> kev, you are a hero lol. hope its nothing serious matey, metals easier to replace than body parts lol


I know thank god but well see what they say now on monday when they come and look at it


nick.s said:


> RIP facelift C
> 
> Glad to hear it's not too bad injury wise, could have been a whole lot worse.


i know im gutted aswell 


e92_325i said:


> dont forget to drive the beemer 'like a rental' :lol:


i know it goes sideways ok but TBH its crap on fuel im shocked. Feels cheap inside aswell 


john2garden said:


> Either Upton or Wessie Park for me??


not close :lol:


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

Glad to hear everyone was ok. I can believe the disappointment when your pride and joy gets pranged. Some people are just careless when driving.

There's a bend near me (well two actually) where drivers continually cut the corner because they cant be arsed to slow down a little and stay on their side of the road.


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

Insurance chap has been and gone over the car................................... Waiting on a call now to see when its being collected to be fixed  With Gen vauxhall parts its still a easy repair.

2 x doors
1 x sill
2 x bumpstrips

full side blend

Glad its not being written off TBH just need to see how long this takes now lol :lol:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

john2garden said:


> either upton or wessie park for me??


vx 

and at least the car is being fixed!


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

just had a call to say the car is ready and being delivered tomorrow at 4pm. Im excited as im sick of this bmw it drinks fuel like no tomorrow but worried as ive never had good fortune with body shops before - we will see.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

which BS did it go to? i can probably say i have visited a fair few around chester :lol: my last bodyshop visit ended in warrington! :lol:


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

Ninja59 said:


> which BS did it go to? i can probably say i have visited a fair few around chester :lol: my last bodyshop visit ended in warrington! :lol:


was taken to howard basford in Birkenhead :doublesho


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Kev_mk3 said:


> was taken to howard basford in Birkenhead :doublesho


hmmmmm....i will PM you.


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

LMFAO guy just turned up with the car and i had just got home from work. I walked over and looked at it, before the guy got out of his cab i told him to take it back :angry:

Both doors had runs all along the bottom, side skirt had runs, thin paint, spotted primer & looked like it had been cleaned with a brillo pad. Rear door didnt shut correct at the bottom, you could see where was buffed totally as there was a line.

Insurance called me back and they have to collect there car tomorrow so now waiting on the bodyshop to get me another car


----------



## Goju5 (May 22, 2008)

Gutted for u to have got all the way there, laps done and then back again only for this to have happened on ur doorstep  Hope u get it sorted...the BS doesnt sound like a winner either!! :doublesho


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Reject reject reject till your happy and dont feel bad! 

Robert rejected his bemmer i think is was 3 times before he accepted it! 

How are you now? still suffering?


----------



## Johnboy82 (Nov 12, 2010)

PM sent mate. Is the medical dude you're seeing a physio or a doctor?


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

real whiplash is a *****.

Just a shame that so many have blagged it, it makes it feel cheap if you know what i mean. I had whiplash when I was 15 and had a bump in my grandads car (He was driving lol) - My neck and upper back were so painful. Hope you get sorted medically and financially :thumb:


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Could have been worse I guess. Glad the Vectra is being saved :thumb::thumb:

How did it do on the ring?


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

abz001 said:


> Reject reject reject till your happy and dont feel bad!
> 
> Robert rejected his bemmer i think is was 3 times before he accepted it!
> 
> How are you now? still suffering?


started physio now so not bad still struggle to sleep tho


Johnboy82 said:


> PM sent mate. Is the medical dude you're seeing a physio or a doctor?


thanks :thumb:


Showshine said:


> real whiplash is a *****.
> 
> Just a shame that so many have blagged it, it makes it feel cheap if you know what i mean. I had whiplash when I was 15 and had a bump in my grandads car (He was driving lol) - My neck and upper back were so painful. Hope you get sorted medically and financially :thumb:


i know what you mean someone reversed into me a few years ago and they gave me £500 for injury sent it them back as i wasnt bloody injured  I go to physio each week now and it bloody hurts


T.D.K said:


> Could have been worse I guess. Glad the Vectra is being saved :thumb::thumb:
> 
> How did it do on the ring?


went brilliant. I hired a car over there but when it was wet i used the vectra slow (ish) as no one on track and wet tyres :lol: a 300zx couldnt keep up :driver:


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

Called up Howard *******s to see what's going on with another courtesy car as mine is taken back in the morning and apparently they have fixed the issues on my car......................

Apparently they didn't do the bottom hinge on the rear door but have now and that's sorted the door. There wasn't primer between the sill and skirt it was lacquer which is now gone and the doors are all sorted now. I have said im not happy at the cars state as they have buffed most of the side but not all and he used the faithful excuse of _"plastic metallic bumpers will look a different colour to the metal work on cars"_ to which i said i wasn't happy.

State of play now is insurance are taking the BMW back at 8am................ im waiting on a time to get my car back at present and if i reject it ive no way of getting to or from work (good old 90mile a day trip) The manager is looking to see if he can get me a car as i said id rather go there to see it Saturday as i wont get paid for time off work etc..............

Waiting on a callback now but im not impressed at all.


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

Kev 1 - Insurance and howard *******s 0

Insurance just called to say that the engineers been to look at the car and told them to re do it and they are paying for the BMW to stay with me until im happy again. Im tempted to ring up and ask for a insignia SRI tho as that has to be better on fuel lol :lol:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

:lol: kev i feel so sorry for you dealing with the muppet society which they are! 

well hopefully it gets somewhere and if you have further problems you know a few other BS around here that SHOULD be able to sort it properly.  i cannot get over the hinge regarding the colour difference it depends on some cars it is obvious but for the majority it should be relatively close and a good match .


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

im not going to let this drop untill im happy dont you worry. I called my insurance today and asked what the people acting on my behalf where doing as i was doing there work for them. They got a right roasting off me and my insurance :lol:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Kev_mk3 said:


> im not going to let this drop untill im happy dont you worry. I called my insurance today and asked what the people acting on my behalf where doing as i was doing there work for them. They got a right roasting off me and my insurance :lol:


:lol: hahahahaha


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

My Vec was repaired by Howard Basford in Crewe when my front bumper was smashed by a silly bint who shouldn't have a license.

The initial repair was fine (and a better colour match than Vauxhall originally put on the car). Only thing, they scuffed the XP splitter when they offloaded her from the low loader, so they took her back and issued me with a BRAND NEW (note, delivery miles) courtesy car....a Nissan Note. Not the best, but granted, a very nice car none the less.

I'd get the Birkinhead branch to ring up Crewe and ask them about how to sort customers out satisfactorily.

Here's hoping all is resolved shortly


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

nick.s said:


> My Vec was repaired by Howard Basford in Crewe when my front bumper was smashed by a silly bint who shouldn't have a license.
> 
> The initial repair was fine (and a better colour match than Vauxhall originally put on the car). Only thing, they scuffed the XP splitter when they offloaded her from the low loader, so they took her back and issued me with a BRAND NEW (note, delivery miles) courtesy car....a Nissan Note. Not the best, but granted, a very nice car none the less.
> 
> ...


they dont like doing that in my experience but i refuse to give any exact details put it that way my car was sorted by the time by another bodyshop by the time they pulled their finger out


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

well i got a call yesterday to say the car would be delivered late afternoon as i was in work i said i will come to there office to inspect the car myself saturday morning (well today!) Got there and the car seemed ok, looked around it with a fine tooth combe and seemed fine  They seemed to of solved all the issues i found and i have a 12 month warranty on parts and 5 years on the paint!

Strange the manager commented the front wipers where making a grumbling sound, on the way home the heavens opened and basically the wipers now dont work (linkage or motor gone :angry they where perfect when it went in but i cant prove anything so job to do this week. Lets hope it all goes well with the paint now!


----------

